# Neuer Laufradsatz + Reifen für Cube Nuroad Race FE 21



## hoodywoody (4. März 2021)

Moin Leute,
fahre seit einiger Zeit fürs tägliche Pendeln meine 10km pro Strecke mit nem "neuen" CUBE Nuroad Race FE.
An sich ist das Rad für meine Bedürfnisse perfekt ausgestattet, einziger Schwachpunkt sind die häufig gerügten Laufräder (CUBE RA 0.8 CX w/ hub dynamo). Zur Zeit fahre ich, vor allem des Wetters geschuldet, wirklich nur meine Pendel-Strecke, vor allem bei matschigem Wetter und unebenen Radwegen schlagen sich die Reifen (Schwalbe G-One Allround, 40-622) super. Bisher auch noch keinen Platten.

Mein Plan wäre jetzt die aktuellen Laufräder mit den "dicken" Allwetterschlappen als Herbst/Winter-Satz zu nutzen und für das schönere Wetter, wenn dann auch wieder längere Touren und Ausfahrten anstehen, auf einen besseren Laufradsatz mit dünneren, agileren Reifen zu wechseln.

Nabendynamo wird nicht benötigt, da ich im Sommer eigtl. nur im Hellen fahre. Tubeless Ready für die Reifen wäre super.

LG


----------



## 7SidedCube (4. März 2021)

Moin,
deine Situation ist uns jetzt klar, aber ich kann keine Frage in deinem Post finden   Falls du eine Empfehlung suchst wären noch Eckdaten hilfreich: Preisklasse, Einsatzbereich (Gravel/Straße/...), evtl schon angeschaute Modelle, ...
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodywoody (9. März 2021)

Hi,
du hast Recht, da habe ich ein wenig voreilig den Post abgeschickt.

Ich suche Laufräder, die ich bei schönem Wetter mit meinem Cube Nuroad Race FE 21 befahren kann. 
Ein Nabendynamo ist nicht notwendig. Zu 95% wird Straße befahren. Passend dazu würde ich gerne auch neue Reifen raufziehen, habe so an 35mm gedacht. Diese können, müssen aber nicht tubeless sein, hier fehlt mir die Erfahrung.
Budget würde ich einfach mal auf 500€ festlegen.

Könntet ihr mir hierfür Empfehlungen aussprechen?
LG


----------



## muchomamba (27. April 2021)

hoodywoody schrieb:


> Hi,
> du hast Recht, da habe ich ein wenig voreilig den Post abgeschickt.
> 
> Ich suche Laufräder, die ich bei schönem Wetter mit meinem Cube Nuroad Race FE 21 befahren kann.
> ...


Bin auch auf der Suche.

Bin über folgenden LRS gestolpert.






						DT Swiss GR 1600 Spline 25 - Laufradsatz - Drahtreifen - Centerlock / 6-Loch - VR: 12/15x100mm/QR | HR: 12x142mm/QR
					

DT Swiss ▶ Gravel Laufräder mit tubeless ready Aluminiumfelge und 24mm Maulweite. HG und XDR Freilauf.




					www.bike24.de
				




Hast du zwischenzeitlich was gefunden?
LG jo


----------



## fweik (27. April 2021)

Euch muss aber klar sein, dass nicht bei jeder Nabe die Bremsscheibe genau an der gleichen Stelle sitzt, es muss ggf der Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet werden. Das ist dann kein fliegender Laufradwechsel.


----------



## 7SidedCube (27. April 2021)

"ggf" ist das Zauberwort - ich musste bei "Zweit-LRS-Situationen" stattdessen immer nur die Schaltung minimal nachjustieren, aber die Bremse (CL) hat perfekt weiter gepasst.


----------

